# Could They Be Friends?



## Gillian M (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi everyone. Still wondering if a kitten/cat and a tort, (Oli in this case) could become such close friends.


----------



## wellington (Jul 5, 2015)

Too cute. However, always a risk of the tortoise getting hurt. I believe we already had a member with a tort that got hurt from their cat. Anything is possible, but is it worth the risk?


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 5, 2015)

We have been through this at length with you Gillian. You know the risks.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 5, 2015)

JoesMum said:


> We have been through this at length with you Gillian. You know the risks.


Thank you.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jul 5, 2015)

That moment may not actually be a picture of friendship. 

You can't plan for or expect such friendship. Sometimes it happens. Mostly it doesn't. Sometimes terrible things happen instead. 

You seem to want a cat very much. So get one. You will enjoy its company tremendously. Just plan on keeping the cat and tortoise separate.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 5, 2015)

wellington said:


> Too cute. However, always a risk of the tortoise getting hurt. I believe we already had a member with a tort that got hurt from their cat. Anything is possible, but is it worth the risk?


That's the main issue here: the RISK. I don't want anyone/anything to hurt my BELOVED OLI.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 5, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> That moment may not actually be a picture of friendship.
> 
> You can't plan for or expect such friendship. Sometimes it happens. Mostly it doesn't. Sometimes terrible things happen instead.
> 
> You seem to want a cat very much. So get one. You will enjoy its company tremendously. Just plan on keeping the cat and tortoise separate.


Correct: I do want a cat/kitten. Know why? For as much as I LOVE Oli, torts are NOT pets one can cuddle, play around with, let alone carry or pick up. All they do is ONE thing: run for food. I have a strong VERY strong feeling that I am going to take your advice. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 5, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone. Still wondering if a kitten/cat and a tort, (Oli in this case) could become such close friends.


Sorry I can't help with your question but may I recommend either a British shorthair cat if a Burmese cat. Both adorable, loving, GENTLE and beautiful kitties


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2015)

Cats are inquisitive. Kittens even more so. There is nothing about that pic that says "friendship".

If I stood on your back, would that be friendly?


----------



## Jodie (Jul 5, 2015)

You should get a kitten. Keep them separated. You will love having a cat. Don't expect friendship though.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 5, 2015)

My wife like cat, but because we have tortoise, so we don't have cat.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 5, 2015)

if you get one i'd def keep them away from each other there's nothing to gain and a lot to lose if something happens, i was reading online recently about a cat that swiped at a tort and messed up the torts eye.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2015)

I have both and so far so good. I keep very young ones away from each other. I am sure my largest male sulcata meant to kill a kitten once. I had a cat almost catch on fire from getting under the tortoise light. Accidents do happen, so keep both but be smart about it. Limit the exposure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 5, 2015)

Any animals may or may not get along.
An interesting thing I've encountered is that my little chihuahua pays NO ATTENTION to three of my tortoises and has been around them for his entire 15 years of life, but growls and barks at my ill one.
You love Oli so much.
Don't risk it.
It becomes a lot of work to keep animals separated that use the same small spaces.


----------



## leigti (Jul 5, 2015)

I would recommend getting a kitten or cat if you want one. There is no problem if your tortoise is in his own enclosure and the cats can't get into it. I don't know what your tortoise set up is but they are easy enough to make cat proof. I have a dog, two cats, three chickens, and a tortoise. None of the animals can get into the tortoises indoor or outdoor enclosures. I have never had an issue. Your cat or kitten may watch your tortoise but as long as it can't get to them no problem. It's really not that hard. Don't worry so much. If you want, post pictures of your enclosures and we can give you suggestions on how to cat proof them.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 6, 2015)

Realistically Gillian, you live in an apartment. Your cat would, I assume, have to live indoors at all times like your tort. Not all cats enjoy cuddles and there's no way of telljng how yours would turn out. Is a cat best for where you live and your lifestyle? Only you know that... and no amount of BLOCK CAPITAL LETTERS can help us to help you with that decision.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Sorry I can't help with your question but may I recommend either a British shorthair cat if a Burmese cat. Both adorable, loving, GENTLE and beautiful kitties


Hi and thanks very much your advice. I've almost decided to take that risk.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2015)

leigti said:


> I would recommend getting a kitten or cat if you want one. There is no problem if your tortoise is in his own enclosure and the cats can't get into it. I don't know what your tortoise set up is but they are easy enough to make cat proof. I have a dog, two cats, three chickens, and a tortoise. None of the animals can get into the tortoises indoor or outdoor enclosures. I have never had an issue. Your cat or kitten may watch your tortoise but as long as it can't get to them no problem. It's really not that hard. Don't worry so much. If you want, post pictures of your enclosures and we can give you suggestions on how to cat proof them.


Hi and thanks very much your alert which was very encouraging. Apperciate it. As I just mentioned to a member; it seems I'm going to get a kitten/cat.

Extremely sorry: won't be able to post pics of my tort's enclosure as there is something wrong with the camera of the laptop.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any animals may or may not get along.
> An interesting thing I've encountered is that my little chihuahua pays NO ATTENTION to three of my tortoises and has been around them for his entire 15 years of life, but growls and barks at my ill one.
> You love Oli so much.
> Don't risk it.
> It becomes a lot of work to keep animals separated that use the same small spaces.


Hi! Thanks your advice. You are 100% RIGHT: I LOVE Oli SO SO MUCH, but as I've said time and once again torts are NOT cuddly, unlike cats and dogs. I've almost decided to take the risk. Mind you it''ll be so much more work, that I'm sure of.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any animals may or may not get along.
> An interesting thing I've encountered is that my little chihuahua pays NO ATTENTION to three of my tortoises and has been around them for his entire 15 years of life, but growls and barks at my ill one.
> You love Oli so much.
> Don't risk it.
> It becomes a lot of work to keep animals separated that use the same small spaces.


Hi! Thanks your advice. You are 100% RIGHT: I LOVE Oli SO SO MUCH, but as I've said time and once again torts are NOT cuddly, unlike cats and dogs. I've almost decided to take the risk. Mind you it''ll be so much more work, that I'm sure of.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2015)

JoesMum said:


> Realistically Gillian, you live in an apartment. Your cat would, I assume, have to live indoors at all times like your tort. Not all cats enjoy cuddles and there's no way of telljng how yours would turn out. Is a cat best for where you live and your lifestyle? Only you know that... and no amount of BLOCK CAPITAL LETTERS can help us to help you with that decision.


Once again, thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi, Gillian, only just seen this
Tortoises don't need or want friends, as we know, not even other tortoises, so there's no way one is going to become 'friends' with a cat, the best you can hope for is mutual indifference, the worst, well that involves stress and physical injury. 
If you get a cat it is going to be for your benefit, not Oli's and you will have to ensure that Oli's quality of life is not reduced by this trespasser on his territory. And also of course that the kitten, which will quickly become a cat with who knows what sort of personality is kept happy too.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 6, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, only just seen this
> Tortoises don't need or want friends, as we know, not even other tortoises, so there's no way one is going to become 'friends' with a cat, the best you can hope for is mutual indifference, the worst, well that involves stress and physical injury.
> If you get a cat it is going to be for your benefit, not Oli's and you will have to ensure that Oli's quality of life is not reduced by this trespasser on his territory. And also of course that the kitten, which will quickly become a cat with who knows what sort of personality is kept happy too.


My friends friends tort is best friends with a Blind rescued hedge hog, they even sleep in a little hut together


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 6, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> My friends friends tort is best friends with a Blind rescued hedge hog, they even sleep in a little hut together


Nice story, but I don't think they're actually friends.
The blind hedgehog probably just thinks there's a rock in it's sleeping place and the tort may use the hedgehog as a sort of heat blanket.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 6, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice story, but I don't think they're actually friends.
> The blind hedgehog probably just thinks there's a rock in it's sleeping place and the tort may use the hedgehog as a sort of heat blanket.


A spikey blanket... 
But they COULD be friends... Only they know


----------



## leigti (Jul 6, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, only just seen this
> Tortoises don't need or want friends, as we know, not even other tortoises, so there's no way one is going to become 'friends' with a cat, the best you can hope for is mutual indifference, the worst, well that involves stress and physical injury.
> If you get a cat it is going to be for your benefit, not Oli's and you will have to ensure that Oli's quality of life is not reduced by this trespasser on his territory. And also of course that the kitten, which will quickly become a cat with who knows what sort of personality is kept happy too.


He wants the cat for himself not his tortoise. The cat will not get in his territory because it will be cat proofed right Guillian?


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2015)

leigti said:


> He wants the cat for himself not his tortoise. The cat will not get in his territory because it will be cat proofed right Guillian?


Oh if I do get a kitten/cat, then Oli's enclosure will definitely be 'cat-proof', I'd have to be extremely careful, cautious, you name it. Aslo yes: I want the cat for myself not for Oli.

P.S: I'm a 'she' NOT a 'he'!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> My friends friends tort is best friends with a Blind rescued hedge hog, they even sleep in a little hut together


There are always exceptions to each and every case. Hope that mine will be as well.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, only just seen this
> Tortoises don't need or want friends, as we know, not even other tortoises, so there's no way one is going to become 'friends' with a cat, the best you can hope for is mutual indifference, the worst, well that involves stress and physical injury.
> If you get a cat it is going to be for your benefit, not Oli's and you will have to ensure that Oli's quality of life is not reduced by this trespasser on his territory. And also of course that the kitten, which will quickly become a cat with who knows what sort of personality is kept happy too.


As a member posted, I want the cat for myself not for Oli, and Oli is the one worrying me: do want anyone or anything to hurt/harm/annoy Oli. However, we also know that torts are not much of a company to their owners-sorry tort owners-this is the truth. Ok, I feed Oli give him a warm soak, he roams around, we go out for a walk, but that's about all. A cat on the other hand can be cuddled, picked up, carried around etc. Know what I mean?


----------



## leigti (Jul 6, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh if I do get a kitten/cat, then Oli's enclosure will definitely be 'cat-proof', I'd have to be extremely careful, cautious, you name it. Aslo yes: I want the cat for myself not for Oli.
> 
> P.S: I'm a 'she' NOT a 'he'!


Ooops! Sorry. When you get your kitty take pictures and let us see it. There are plenty of cats people here that will give you all the advice you need.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2015)

leigti said:


> Ooops! Sorry. When you get your kitty take pictures and let us see it. There are plenty of cats people here that will give you all the advice you need.


Don't worry, no problem.

Ok, wait till I get that cat.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 7, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> As a member posted, I want the cat for myself not for Oli, and Oli is the one worrying me: do want anyone or anything to hurt/harm/annoy Oli. However, we also know that torts are not much of a company to their owners-sorry tort owners-this is the truth. Ok, I feed Oli give him a warm soak, he roams around, we go out for a walk, but that's about all. A cat on the other hand can be cuddled, picked up, carried around etc. Know what I mean?


Yes. On this I 100% agree.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 7, 2015)

I have always wanted a dog, but because I am in work didn't want to leave it shut in on its own all day. 
I need a dog to walk while I'm looking for dandelions so that I don't look too odd scouring the lanes on my own.
So I've offered to take an elderly couple's dog walkies - a win, win, win situation for all of us!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> I have always wanted a dog, but because I am in work didn't want to leave it shut in on its own all day.
> I need a dog to walk while I'm looking for dandelions so that I don't look too odd scouring the lanes on my own.
> So I've offered to take an elderly couple's dog walkies - a win, win, win situation for all of us!


Hi Lyn how are you? And how's Lola? Hope you're both doing GREAT.

You want a dog for your walks, while I want a kitten/cat for more company.

By the way, I was out with Oli for a 'walk' this afternoon, when a lady stopped to ask if the tort was mine. I confirmed. 'How about getting a.... parrot?'she suggested. 'That would keep you MUCH MORE company than a tortoise.' Mind you, I don't know her, so she knows absolutely nothing about me."Goodness!' I thought.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 7, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn how are you? And how's Lola? Hope you're both doing GREAT.
> 
> You want a dog for your walks, while I want a kitten/cat for more company.
> 
> By the way, I was out with Oli for a 'walk' this afternoon, when a lady stopped to ask if the tort was mine. I confirmed. 'How about getting a.... parrot?'she suggested. 'That would keep you MUCH MORE company than a tortoise.' Mind you, I don't know her, so she knows absolutely nothing about me."Goodness!' I thought.


Hi Gillian We're fine thanks, Glad you and Oli can get out and about. It's very wet and colder again here so Lola hasn't been out today.

I can understand the cat for company reason. Parrots are quite funny if they are taught to talk but they are *very* noisy. My neighbours had one and it sounded as if it was in my house when it screeched. They eventually sold it as they even they couldn't stand the noise anymore. So I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian We're fine thanks, Glad you and Oli can get out and about. It's very wet and colder again here so Lola hasn't been out today.
> 
> I can understand the cat for company reason. Parrots are quite funny if they are taught to talk but they are *very* noisy. My neighbours had one and it sounded as if it was in my house when it screeched. They eventually sold it as they even they couldn't stand the noise anymore. So I wouldn't recommend them.


Thanks very much your advice. NOISE is the the most important thing as far as I'm concerned. I've lived alone for so many years, I wouldn't put up with that. Just a question: couldn't a parrot be trained to 'keep quiet' so as to say? I wonder. But I'm 99% going for the cat/kitten.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 7, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much your advice. NOISE is the the most important thing as far as I'm concerned. I've lived alone for so many years, I wouldn't put up with that. Just a question: couldn't a parrot be trained to 'keep quiet' so as to say? I wonder. But I'm 99% going for the cat/kitten.


I'm not a parrot expert and could be completely wrong about this but I would think it is natural for a parrot to squawk, so don't think they could be trained to be quiet, Gillian. I think they get very bored too and do things like pull their feathers out which is quite sad to see.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> I'm not a parrot expert and could be completely wrong about this but I would think it is natural for a parrot to squawk, so don't think they could be trained to be quiet, Gillian. I think they get very bored too and do things like pull their feathers out which is quite sad to see.


In that case I'd better stick to the cat/kitten, right?

Many thanks your reply.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 7, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> In that case I'd better stick to the cat/kitten, right?
> 
> Many thanks your reply.


...or buy earplugs


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> ...or buy earplugs


That would be an option.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 7, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> That would be an option.


.......for all your neighbours too!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 8, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> I have always wanted a dog, but because I am in work didn't want to leave it shut in on its own all day.
> I need a dog to walk while I'm looking for dandelions so that I don't look too odd scouring the lanes on my own.
> So I've offered to take an elderly couple's dog walkies - a win, win, win situation for all of us!



What a great thing to do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 10, 2015)

leigti said:


> He wants the cat for himself not his tortoise. The cat will not get in his territory because it will be cat proofed right Guillian?


The title of the thread is 'Could they be friends', so, perhaps oddly, that was the question I answered.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 10, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> P.S: I'm a 'she' NOT a 'he'!


Ahhhh good answer!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## fern4 (Jul 12, 2015)

I introduced Fern to my 4 adult cats 2 years ago. They ignore him and he ignores them and all are happy.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 13, 2015)

fern4 said:


> I introduced Fern to my 4 adult cats 2 years ago. They ignore him and he ignores them and all are happy.


That is great to hear, but things don't always work that smoothly. I believe that getting a cat/kitten is a risk, when one has a tort. Bt it seems that I'm going to take that risk.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 13, 2015)

Look how sweet


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 13, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look how sweet
> View attachment 138770


Hi there! A really cute pic. It makes me want a kitten/cat more and more.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! A really cute pic. [/QUOT
> good afternoon Gillian,
> That's a “live action" picture. I'm still laying in bed, awake. He lays on this spot every night. That is his sweat shirt he sleeps on. Cats love to smell, they have a very strong olfactory sense. I wore that sweatshirt while working outside and it smells like me I guess. He burrows his face into it purring and loving on it.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! A really cute pic. It makes me want a kitten/cat more and more.


If you want one, get it.
Just be sure Oli's cage is secure.
At the end of the day, there is risks with everything, for examble:
I have a dog with a gerbil and hamster. I also have a dog and a tortoise. 
Of course I know that things can happen, you just need to make sure all the animals are safe and always supervised


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 13, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> If you want one, get it.
> Just be sure Oli's cage is secure.
> At the end of the day, there is risks with everything, for examble:
> I have a dog with a gerbil and hamster. I also have a dog and a tortoise.
> Of course I know that things can happen, you just need to make sure all the animals are safe and always supervised


Thanks very much your advice. Oh well, I guess I'll take the risk once I find the kitten/cat I want. I'll have to make sure Oli is nice and safe as you put it.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much your advice. Oh well, I guess I'll take the risk once I find the kitten/cat I want. I'll have to make sure Oli is nice and safe as you put it.


Glad I could help


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 13, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Glad I could help


Oh yes you did. Thanks very much.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## SeeShmemilyPlay (Jul 14, 2015)

You really shouldn't be taking any "risks" when it comes to Oli! However, there really isn't one if you're sure the kitten or cat couldn't get into the enclosure and you try to keep the cat out of the room. I wouldn't say they could safely be friends, at least not without supervision at all times, but cats are great and I'd recommend them if you're positive you can keep Oli and the cat separated when you're not around!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 15, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 138836


A lovely pic, Ken.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 15, 2015)

SeeShmemilyPlay said:


> You really shouldn't be taking any "risks" when it comes to Oli! However, there really isn't one if you're sure the kitten or cat couldn't get into the enclosure and you try to keep the cat out of the room. I wouldn't say they could safely be friends, at least not without supervision at all times, but cats are great and I'd recommend them if you're positive you can keep Oli and the cat separated when you're not around!


I believe there is a risk, whether I am at home or not, whether I separate them or not, etc. A tort is 'helpless' when there's a cat/dog around. Luck plays a very impotant role as well, as it does in everything in life.


----------

